# What is the cost of living in Singapore and reasonable salary for 5yrs Network Engr.



## dkumar.js (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for job in Singapore and done B.Tech/CCNP. I am working as Network Engineer having 5yrs in IT Industry. I dnt know about cost of living there. One for consultancy is providing Job offer in Singapre with SGD4000/month salary whether its reasonable or not for staying there. I also eager to know which Employment pass is suitable for B.Tech professional(with 5 yrs Exp). I am preparing for CCIE Security and want to join there Classes for that along with Job. Whats there institute fee for CCIE Security Written & LAB. What should be atleast salary for Network Professional with 5 yrs Exp. Could anyone let me know these all issue so I can think about my budget to plan to move Singapore? In how much SGD, I can survive monthly and save in my account?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you do some reading here, you will know, you can rent a common room for less than 1000, or a master room for a bit more than 1000 .. or spend 3000 or so for a whole unit

Or drink hawker center beer at 6.50 or at Bar/Restaurant priced 12 $ upwards .. 

We don't know how you want to live your life so you have to do some search on your own .. 

For EP, well, I don't know where you do your research "YOU DON'T CHOOSE YOUR PASS" .. MOM will decide when your employer applies for you .. so at 4,000 you may end up on Q pass, or at P2 .. with the associated previleges or not .. 

Is 4000 reasonable ? with your 5 years experience, you should aim for 6,000 or so .. or take it, if you are desperate ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...late-your-cost-living-salary-expectation.html


----------

